# New Springfield Loaded



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I've just gotten my own first 1911, specifically a new SA Loaded, parkerized with night sights. I've gotten it apart and back together, and I'm hoping to get out to the range tomorrow.

Think of this as the culmination of a three-month long exercise in self-gifting.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats., happy birth day, merry christmas what ever seems right to you. (And you'll love it, mines great):mrgreen:


----------



## tbfs (Oct 31, 2011)

Been thinking about getting one myself. Currently I have a Beretta 92fs but looking to get into the 1911 world. Love to hear a review when you get back from the range as well as the ease/difficulty of taking it apart, cleaning and putting it back together again.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Taking it apart for cleaning wasn't all that bad. It has twice the parts of my Glock and my Sigs, but I just followed the instructions in the manual carefully. A 5/32 allen wrench is necessary. It took about 40 minutes because I'm not used to it, but I think that'll get better as I go.

I only had time to put about 35 rounds through it today, but they ran perfectly. All were 230 grain FMJ's. I'll get some more rounds through it ASAP and see how it feeds with a few other types.

The thing just feels good in the hand, and has a really nice trigger.


----------



## cdstatz (Nov 13, 2011)

I just picked up a new SA Loaded yesterday also.... was looking for a Range Officer but the LGS was out and had a Loaded for the same price. Hope to get to run a few rounds through her next weekend after my blackpower club shoot. 
Chris


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I've got one in Stainless with the target sights. Probably the most accurate centerfire pistol I own. Friday I shot some one hole groups at 15 yards to see if it was still on, then shot some 2 to 3 inch 50 yard groups (Winchester White Box 230 grain FMJ's) because it was required during this weekend's Western States Singlestack Championship that got over about an hour ago. It functions perfectly with the 7 shot magazines like what came with it and intermittently with the 8 shot ones. It has a great tolerance for dirt and never stopped shooting. It did go full auto on stage 5 and needed the sear recut before I was let back on the course. Great pistol though.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I've heard about them "running wild" on full auto, but never seen it. What causes that?


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> I've heard about them "running wild" on full auto, but never seen it. What causes that?


 The gunsmith said that the sear only had a small amount of contact on one side so he recut it giving it full contact and lightened the trigger pull to 3 pounds from 6. It's sweet now. It hasn't have many rounds through it so it wasn't worn.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

FNISHR said:


> A 5/32 allen wrench is necessary.


Ditch the two piece guide rod for a standard *GI plug* and *guide* and swap the main *spring housing for one without that stupid lock* (if you do this you will also need to add a *mainspring cap retaining pin*)


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, VA.


----------

